# Robert Gagnon on homosexual debate



## yeutter (Dec 15, 2008)

Pittsburg Theological Seminary Prof. Robert Gagnon is not Addison Leitch or John H. Gerstner but his website has a wealth of information in which he responds to the prohomosexual ordaination crowd.


----------

